# Deca or NPP?



## lasseliten (Oct 13, 2019)

Is deca and NPP going to have the same supressing effect on testo, or is the shorter ester less supressive?
And do they both work in the same way?


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> Is deca and NPP going to have the same supressing effect on testo, or is the shorter ester less supressive?
> And do they both work in the same way?



You should assume they will both inhibit your HTPA significantly. 

Taking one over the other isn’t a “safer” route.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 13, 2019)

Both will shut you down.  I prefer deca over npp if nothing else the convenience of being on long esters.


----------



## Pcushion (Oct 14, 2019)

The are both nandrolone differing only by ester. So HPG suppression will be the same for both.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

Will it be an idea to use nandrolone in the first 1/2 of the cycle and change to Primobolan the last weeks to let the body recover more easy against the and of the cycle?


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2019)

No............          



lasseliten said:


> Will it be an idea to use nandrolone in the first 1/2 of the cycle and change to Primobolan the last weeks to let the body recover more easy against the and of the cycle?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2019)

what type of testosterone ester are you going to be using ?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> Will it be an idea to use nandrolone in the first 1/2 of the cycle and change to Primobolan the last weeks to let the body recover more easy against the and of the cycle?


It sounds like you have no idea how to build a cycle and know nothing about the characteristics of the compounds being discussed.

Why don't you lay out for us what you're trying to do here? Give us your cycle.  Tell us how many you've run, and what your goals are.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

I am on a very careful cycle. Just 200 mg test e and 150 mg nandrolone pr. week. I have been running 5 weeks now and get very good results. 
What I want to do is make slow gains with minimal side-effects.  

From what I take now I have no side-effects at all.

But from what I read Primobolan is a safer drug than nandrolone. I am mostly thinking about the shut-down of testo-production from nandrolone.

I have not run any cycles in many years and I am 50 years old.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

150mg of nandrolone tells me nothing.  Is it deca or Npp?

How long are you planning on running this?


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

I am running NPP


My plan is to run 12-14 weeks


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok, so you're basically running a heavy TRT dose of test with a very minimal amount of nand, I put the minimum of nand at 300/wk. 

So what gains have you noticed in the 5 weeks you've been on?  Do you have low natural test production?


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

Correct. My natural testo feels low, but blood-samples show normal values. I have gained about 5-6 kilos and minimum 20% strength. 
Even if I am trying not to get too big. I am 1,95 m and 110 kg. I could easily have gained more kilos. I am very surpriced how much effect I 
have from these small doses.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

At five weeks the only thing you've seen to date is water weight gain.  Happens to most everyone.

The ride actually starts around 5-7 weeks.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

That is good news!  But is it normal that the water makes you stronger?
Do you think 12 weeks is too short?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

Believe it or not knowing that you're on provides you with some level of confidence and a placebo effect kicks in that makes you push yourself harder than you normally would.

Yes, water does make you stronger in my experience.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

Length of cycle depends on many factors.  I like deca for very long cycles but don't personally run them anymore.

With what you're running 12 weeks is fine.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok. I think you are correct. Should I increase the Npp to 300 mg pr week you think?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> Ok. I think you are correct. Should I increase the Npp to 300 mg pr week you think?


I can't give you a solid answer on that as I don't know much about your training history, goals, current stats, age, etc.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok, I understand that. Thank you for helping. Do you think another steroid is better/safer for a person my age? I am thinking of things like Primo, Anavar etc?

I am 50 years


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 14, 2019)

Knowing you're an older guy helps some. I'll cut you some slack. Be honest please. 

Give me these things:
How long have you been training in the gym?
What do your workouts look like?
How much do you weigh?
How tall are you? 
Current estimated Bodyfat %?
Do you drink alcohol?  How often?


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 15, 2019)

0 alcohol.
1,95 meter tall
110 kilos
Thinking about 15-20% body-fat, but just guessing.
I am training good 5 times a week but only like 8-12 reps and moderate exercices.
I was in very good shape some years ago and am coming back soon. 
I am very careful about what I eat and get regular blood-works done. 
Colesterol very low, liver good, kidneys good, blood-pressure 130/85


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 17, 2019)

Don’t know if it’s me or what but I’ve always had better luck with NPP,I’ve never had the problems I had with Deca ,I may be wrong just throwing my experiences in with it I always run it with long ester test and masteron


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 17, 2019)

That is very interesting. Do you mean less shut-down of production? Or maybe less water-retention?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2019)

Of all esters to the same compound i found them to be the most different from each other


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 17, 2019)

When you say safer, what are you meaning?  These are drugs and the term "safe" is relative.  They effect your BP, your cholesterol, retain water, and will shut down your natural production of test.  You mentioned that your goal is slow gains.  At 50 all gains are slow.  I know, I am there.    You are taking just a big TRT dosage that's it.  Out of curiosity why are you adding Deca or NPP?  Have you thought about just increasing the amount of test and just running that for the cycle?


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 17, 2019)

It might be better just to use more testo and drop the npp. Added it just because I have heard it was good to heal joints.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 17, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> 0 alcohol.
> 1,95 meter tall
> 110 kilos
> Thinking about 15-20% body-fat, but just guessing.
> ...


In that case I would keep things low and end at 12 weeks.  

Hopping on when you haven't been consistent for a good while is not usually a good idea.  The strength of your muscles will far outpace the strength of your white tissues.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 17, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> That is very interesting. Do you mean less shut-down of production? Or maybe less water-retention?



No matter which one you use your test production will shut down and ,In my uses NPP has always had less water retention for me then deca


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 18, 2019)

Do you think nandrolone should be avoided because of the shut-down?


----------



## Trump (Oct 18, 2019)

steroids should be avoided full stop if you are worried about being shutdown



lasseliten said:


> Do you think nandrolone should be avoided because of the shut-down?


----------



## PFM (Oct 18, 2019)

Deca and NPP are Nandrolone.  Think of asking "Test U or Prop".


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2019)

big difference between 15 and 20%


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 18, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> big difference between 15 and 20%



Just guessing. I remember I was om 12-16 before. Feels like 15-17 maybe now.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 18, 2019)

I run NPP with my TRT year round at a low dose for joint help. Much less water retention than when bulking on deca for me.


----------



## lasseliten (Oct 19, 2019)

At what dose?


----------



## bigdog (Oct 20, 2019)

lasseliten said:


> At what dose?



1ml/200mg  npp a week and test is 1ml/200 mg a week when on TRT.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 20, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I run NPP with my TRT year round at a low dose for joint help. Much less water retention than when bulking on deca for me.



I run Deca year round at a low dose with TRT.  I may look into giving NPP a try because it is almost time to get some more.

My last blast of Deca at 400 mg per week with test at 400 mg per week raised my blood pressure slightly.  Not bad, but just over the range I would like to be at.  I only donated blood once after that cycle and my HCT and RBC were fine at my 6 month labs.  The only odd thing was that my SHBG climbed again, which I figured Deca would lower it versus allowing it to go up by 20 points...  I stopped adding my low dose Deca two weeks before my labs, but I'm only doing 60 mg per week.  The SHBG rise was the only unexpected result this go round...


----------



## iwanttodoitright (Mar 4, 2020)

....

............................................................................................

......................................................................................................................


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

iwanttodoitright said:


> ....
> 
> ............................................................................................
> 
> ......................................................................................................................



Iwanttodoitright: did it wrong on his first post. 

Too funny. 

Welcome to The Underground. 

Make an introduction. And DO IT RIGHT this time!


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 21, 2020)

compound is the same, difference is only in esters


----------

